# Pump track bike: SC Jackal vs. Specialized P.3 vs. Banshee Amp



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm looking to get a bike for the pump track in the +/- $1,500 range (complete). I won't be doing any DJ (too old for that s#!%), so this is for pump track duty and farting around on flat ground doing wheelies and such. I'm on the tallish side (6'0 and 34" cycling inseam). Any thoughts on which of these 3 bikes would best fit the bill? Any others I ought to consider?

The size L Jackal has a top tube length of 597mm, the L Amp's is 605mm, and the L P.3's is 572mm. (However Specialized says the TT measurement is actual, the Banshee measurement is effective, and the SC site doesn't say one way or the other.) 

The parts specs seem roughly equivalent, the main difference being the forks: the P.3 comes with an Argyle RCT, the Amp's MSRP is a couple hundred higher but has the Circus Expert, and the Jackal has the lowest-spec fork (Circus Comp) but you get a front brake, unlike the other 2. Not sure if the difference between the forks is a big deal for my purposes.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

zuuds said:


> I'm looking to get a bike for the pump track in the +/- $1,500 range (complete). I won't be doing any DJ (too old for that s#!%), so this is for pump track duty and farting around on flat ground doing wheelies and such. I'm on the tallish side (6'0 and 34" cycling inseam). Any thoughts on which of these 3 bikes would best fit the bill? Any others I ought to consider?
> 
> The size L Jackal has a top tube length of 597mm, the L Amp's is 605mm, and the L P.3's is 572mm. (However Specialized says the TT measurement is actual, the Banshee measurement is effective, and the SC site doesn't say one way or the other.)
> 
> The parts specs seem roughly equivalent, the main difference being the forks: the P.3 comes with an Argyle RCT, the Amp's MSRP is a couple hundred higher but has the Circus Expert, and the Jackal has the lowest-spec fork (Circus Comp) but you get a front brake, unlike the other 2. Not sure if the difference between the forks is a big deal for my purposes.


Based on a thread over on pinkbike, my impression is that the Jackal top tube measurement is not "actual." 
Standard Byke Co. 26" DJ Frames - Pinkbike Forum

i'm 6'1" and I find a 22.5"tt (actual) frame--the Blackmarket Mob, in my case-- to be an ideal size. I've ridden quite a few other bikes so i'm pretty certain it's the best fit, at least for me.

All three of those forks would be a good choice.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

cmc4130 said:


> Standard Byke Co. 26" DJ Frames - Pinkbike Forum


Made in USA is the way to go. My f-bom marauder is built by Standard Bykes. Essentially the same frame, just a few subtle differences like the rear dropouts.

f-bom "marauder" 26" DJ frame


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> Based on a thread over on pinkbike, my impression is that the Jackal top tube measurement is not "actual."
> Standard Byke Co. 26" DJ Frames - Pinkbike Forum
> 
> i'm 6'1" and I find a 22.5"tt (actual) frame--the Blackmarket Mob, in my case-- to be an ideal size. I've ridden quite a few other bikes so i'm pretty certain it's the best fit, at least for me.
> ...


Great info, thanks. That thread illustrates how you can't just look at the TT measurement in isolation -seat tube angle is an important part of the equation.


----------

